# Adaptateur Ethernet->USB ne fonctionne pas



## 12:51 (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment acheté un adaptateur ethernet - usb (celui-ci https://support.lenovo.com/fr/fr/documents/pd025026) car mon ordinateur (mbp 15" mi-2014) ne possède pas de port ethernet.

Je ne parviens pas à le faire fonctionner. J'ai identifié le chipset contenu par l'adaptateur :





et installé le pilote (via ce lien : http://www.asix.com.tw/products.php?op=ProductList&PLine=71&PSeries=101)





Logiquement, la prochaine étape serait de brancher le câble ethernet et de sélectionner l'interface "USB" dans préférences système, sauf que dans mon cas cette option n'existe pas. 




Le câble Ethernet n'est pas en cause car j'ai pu le tester avec un autre ordinateur.

Je suis un peu désespérée là, je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus. J'aimerais éviter l'achat d'un nouvel adaptateur. Si quelqu'un peut m'apporter son aide, ce serait grandement apprécié... 

Merci d'avance

Ma configuration: MBP 15' mi-2014 sous Yosemite (10.10.4), processeur : 2,2 GHz Intel Core i7, 16go de mémoire


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Août 2015)

Le pilote ne doit pas être reconnu.
Essaye le premier de la liste de ce lien:
http://www.asix.com.tw/download.php?sub=driverdetail&PItemID=105


----------



## 12:51 (14 Août 2015)

C'était déjà celui que j'avais installé. Dans le doute, j'ai recommencé : Pas de changements ...


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Août 2015)

Essaye de configurer le réseau manuellement.
Dans la conf réseau, clique sur "+" pour rajouter une connexion réseau, puis sélectionne "Ethernet USB" (si ça apparaît...), puis sur créer.
On sait jamais


----------



## 12:51 (14 Août 2015)

Malheureusement, l'option "ethernet USB" n'apparaît pas (même pour la configuration manuelle) :/


----------



## Oizo (15 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Si on regarde sur le site d'Asix, ils n'assurent pas le support pour les produits qui dans l'identifiant fournisseur n'ont pas la mention ASIX. Or, si on regarde sur ta capture d'écran, sur l'identifiant fournisseur c'est Lenovo (http://www.asix.com.tw/FrootAttach/...y_Authentic_ASIX_USB-to-LAN_Products_v100.pdf)



> If you got some problems on ASIX USB to LAN products, please download the How to identify authentic ASIX USB to LAN Products document to double check if your USB to LAN device includes an Non-authentic ASIX USB to LAN solution inside or not? If yes, please contact the manufacturer of your USB to LAN device to get proper drivers instead. ASIX DOES NOT GUARANTEE AND PROVIDE ANY SUPPORT FOR THOSE NON-AUTHENTIC ASIX PRODUCTS.



J'ai aussi un adaptateur de ce type, sous la marque ORICO, et en identifiant fournisseur, si je vais consulter les informations système, j'ai bien ASIX qui apparaît, et le pilote a été reconnu de suite.

Lenovo indique que le produit ne fonctionne que sous Windows. On a affaire ici visiblement à un chipset modifié donc.


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Août 2015)

Bon, si la piste d' Oizo se vérifie, c'est rapé…

Autrement, quand tu regardes dans la conf réseau si l'option ethernet/usb apparaît, l'adaptateur est bien branché?


----------



## 12:51 (15 Août 2015)

Polo35230 : Oui, à chaque fois que je teste, tout est bien branché. 

Bon, on dirait que c'est rapé alors. La prochaine fois, j'en prendrai un Apple pour être sûre de ne pas me faire avoir, en attendant je vais voir si je peux pas refiler celui-ci à quelqu'un.
Merci beaucoup de vos réponses en tout cas.


----------

